# farrel cat is back:(



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

ok the cat is back I found where it got under my house again it tore a hole through a vent screen. I called local animal control, they said they can't do anything because they are under staffed, which translates to me that they are in th rich neighborhoods (I'm city too I know how many people they have), but I have a neighbor down the street who has offered be his raccoon trap and said he'd buy the cat off of me for %10 if its still alive $5 if its dead. I hope i catch this cat alive. But if it doesn't go for the bait I'm getting rat poison, and arsenic.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Isn't using poison a bit over-kill ? Buy a few cans of cat food get it to trust you then spring the trap. If it dies somewhere in the house you're going to have one heck of a time getting the stink out if the cat decomposes holed up inside some crawl space.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I gotta ask what's the neighbor want with a dead cat?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you tried sticking a hose-pipe through the hole and hosing down the area under the house (if feasible)? Cats hate getting wet.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like you are going to need heavier hardware cloth or "expanded metal" for the vents. 
Is your neighbor Asian??


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Octane the can't can't get into the walls anymore, me and my oldest son fixed that problem

Were Bo, not yet too much under there to block the water flow.

SABL yea, I just gotta go get some, gonna bring a scrap piece home from work and frame it, while I'm at it I'm gonna build a new water shutoff access before they tear through that too.
Yes my neighbor is Asian

Wrench ya don't want to know, just don;t eat this man's BBQ in the summer at the neighborhood get thgeathers


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> i gotta ask what's the neighbor want with a dead cat?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've worked with expanded metal on many occasions......razor-wire has nothing over it. Stick a finger or paw through an opening and you're gonna leak blood....cat won't like something that bites and has sharp "teeth".


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

gcavan said:


> View attachment 85326


Just to let you know I had to replace eth keyboard after seeing that I laughed so dam hard I dumped half a cup of coffee on the old one and it doesn't work anymore LOL



SABL said:


> I've worked with expanded metal on many occasions......razor-wire has nothing over it. Stick a finger or paw through an opening and you're gonna leak blood....cat won't like something that bites and has sharp "teeth".


I'd rather use expanded anyway, razor wire is hard to get here and I kinda like the idea of having hands after turning the outside water on, but I have found a little secret the cats don;t want me to know when I put the block up if there are going in they push the block inward, if they are coming out they push it outward, I set a video camera that I had for a security camera up to watch the hole, when, I'll make the screen tomorrow and insert the concrete anchors, when I see the block on the outside ground I'm gonna put up the barrier , lets see the little fury tidbit get back ion then! I don't like cats to begin with, so this little guys days are numbered at my house


----------

